# Got my new runabout



## Georgia (Jan 21, 2011)

I finally got my new runabout. We picked a good time to go to Tennessee to get it. The weekend after we got back on friday is when we had an Ice and sleet storm. Joe really likes it and I love it. He seems to have no trouble pulling it. Can't wait until spring when it's warmer so I can drive more.


----------



## CZP1 (Jan 21, 2011)

Very cute! How much does it weigh and was it custom made? You look very happy!


----------



## Shari (Jan 21, 2011)

Very nice looking! You need some wooden wheels for it.


----------



## lucky seven (Jan 21, 2011)

Shari said:


> Very nice looking! You need some wooden wheels for it.



Very nice, have loads of fun!


----------



## Georgia (Jan 23, 2011)

CZP1 said:


> Very cute! How much does it weigh and was it custom made? You look very happy!



I don't know exactly how much it weights, but 2 men picked it up and put it in my truck. It's very easy to move. Bobby Myers in Tennessee made it for me.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jan 24, 2011)

Congratulations! It's a cute little rig and looks very nice with your horse. Be a bit careful on tight turns and rough ground as it doesn't look like it has a cut-under and I'm not sure I'd trust those bike tires. Pneumatics are fine but those look like actual bike tires.



Should be awesome for parades and such though!





Leia


----------



## Shortpig (Jan 30, 2011)

I would love to have a little wagon like yours. It is so cute. You will have so much fun with it. I'm so jealous.


----------



## Knottymare (Jan 31, 2011)

You 3 (You, Joe and the cute cart) make a very nice team! I'll bet you are going to have a blast driving around.


----------



## Georgia (Feb 1, 2011)

We do have a blast! Joe is so sweet. I've had him since he was a yearling and did all his training myself. He's five now. I just love him. He's a keeper!!


----------



## Katiean (Feb 2, 2011)

Are your tires air filled? I have solid rubber ones on my farm wagon. Also both front and back tires are the same size. I like yours better. I have to refinish mine and should maybe start that in the next week or so. Mine is stored inside but I got it second hand and I don't think that has always been the case.


----------



## maplegum (Feb 2, 2011)

Well isn't that adorable!


----------

